# Rainbow bridge of 9/11 - get ready to cry!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

AT RAINBOW BRIDGE
by Alexander Theodore, Bouvier, Fourth Year Resident (written September
2001)

On the morning of September 11, 2001, there was an unprecedented amount of
activity at the Rainbow Bridge. Decisions had to be made. They had to be
made quickly. And, they were.

An issue, not often addressed here, is the fact that many residents really
have no loved one for whom to wait. Think of the pups who lived and died in
hideous puppy mills. No one on earth loved or protected them. What about
the many who spent unhappy lives tied in backyards? And, the ones who were
abused. Who are they to wait for?

We don't talk about that much up here. We share our loved ones as they
arrive, happy to do so. But we all know there is nothing like having your
very own person who thinks you are the most special pup in the Heavens.

Last Tuesday morning a request rang out for pups not waiting for specific
persons to volunteer for special assignment.. An eager, curious crowd
surged excitedly forward, each pup wondering what the assignment would be.

They were told by a solemn voice that unexpectedly, all at once, over 4,000
loving people had left Earth long before they were ready. All the pups, as
all pups do, felt the humans' pain deep in their own hearts. Without
hearing more, there was a clamoring among them - "May I have one to
comfort?" "I'll take two, I have a big heart." "I have been saving kisses
forever."

One after another they came forward begging for assignment. One
cozy-looking fluffy pup hesitantly asked, "Are there any children coming? I
would be very comforting for a child 'cause I'm soft and squishy and I
always wanted to be hugged." A group of Dalmatians came forward asking to
meet the Firemen and be their friends. The larger working breeds offered to
greet thePolice Officers and make them feel at home. Little dogs
volunteered to do what they do best, cuddle and kiss.

Dogs who on Earth had never had a kind word or a pat on the head, stepped
forward and said, "I will love any human who needs love."

Then all the dogs, wherever on Earth they originally came from, rushed to
the Rainbow Bridge and stood waiting, overflowing with love to share - each
tail wagging an American Flag


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice. I'm passing this on.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

made me tear up....


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot ray: , tears are pouring down my face onto the keyboard.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - I am usually not a crier - buy WOW. I read it my self and had tears in my eyes - read it to my hubby and felt like a 2 year old! it is so moving - just love it!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Awww, geez, its raining inside the building on my face again...


----------

